# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Veggie Shakes!!!!!

## Grappler13

So I'm laying in bed the other night and started thinking about how to construct a tasty veggie shake. I drink alot of protein/berry/cottage cheese/flax/peanut butter/etc...shakes and am interested in coming up with some tasty veggie shakes to help with fiber and macro/micronutrients. The base would probably need to be soy milk or water and some ingredients I've thought about are yellow/red peppers, tomatoes, some sorts of squash, habenero. I need some ideas from the board and I'll be the test subject. It's got to taste decent obviously and be nutritious. Anyone?

----------


## ShnouzedUp

a veggie shake sounds absolutely disgusting..to me

----------


## freakinhuge

I think its called a V8.

----------


## bor

> a veggie shake sounds absolutely disgusting..to me


yeah I'll have to agree

----------


## Grappler13

> a veggie shake sounds absolutely disgusting..to me


I agree, it sounds nasty but eating my daily allowance of veggies takes alot of chewing. Damned fiber.

Well I made a tasty one: Started with some homade tomato salsa and pureed it with some pickled ginger and seived it. Tasted like watery salsa, hot, and not too good (okay, it was gross). 

Added pureed yellow and red bell peppers and seived them as well....still gross

THEN: discovered watermelon juice. OMFG: added to the above mixture, absolutely delicious (spicy and sweet). Still need to compile the nutritionals for the mixture but the watermelon juice is a great addition.

----------


## Swiggy

> I agree, it sounds nasty but eating my daily allowance of veggies takes alot of chewing. Damned fiber.
> 
> Well I made a tasty one: Started with some homade tomato salsa and pureed it with some pickled ginger and seived it. Tasted like watery salsa, hot, and not too good (okay, it was gross). 
> 
> Added pureed yellow and red bell peppers and seived them as well....still gross
> 
> THEN: discovered watermelon juice. OMFG: added to the above mixture, absolutely delicious (spicy and sweet). Still need to compile the nutritionals for the mixture but the watermelon juice is a great addition.


 The rind of the watermelon is supposed to be one of the best anti-oxidants going so dont forget to use that if you have your own juicer. its very bitter though. you get a lot of juice from a little peice of watermelon so i just use a little.

----------


## kyjelly

> I think its called a V8.



hahaha, thats it isnt it

----------


## Grappler13

So. After 11 years of effort and 1 million hours of research, I finally found the perfect veggie shake recipe. I've also lost my password for the 2 millionth time and can't post the pic from Tapatalk. I don't need another account to keep up with. 

Well yes I can!

Okay, what you see there is red and green grapes, cantaloupe melon with seeds, strawberries with the tops, blue berries, carrot, celery, turmeric root, ginger, pineapple, raw cabbage, flax seeds, chia seeds, almonds, and hemp seeds. I use coconut water to help it blend. After the first blend I take half out and put a few big handfuls of raw kale in and blend away. That, friends, is a super salad every day. BP is down to normal, bowel movement are awesome (not something I struggle with but it's still improved), and I'm actually eating/drinking my veggies. Energy is through the roof. Sometimes I add some whey powder and yogurt to the mix for PWO nutrition. Pm me with any questions. Blendtec seems superior to Vitamix. I don't have any stake in the brands though. Use want you want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Grappler13

Also, for PWO I throw some bcaa's in there. Wholesomeness.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FloydForbes

> a veggie shake sounds absolutely disgusting..to me


Veggie shake not only sounds disgusting but also tastes disgusting but I bet it will one of the healthiest shake you will ever had.

----------

